# Burofax



## enricomongiat

Buongiorno a tutti,

Como si potrebbe tradurre Burofax in Spagnolo?


P.S. E un documento formale.

Grazie,

Enrico


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
ma _burofax _non è già un termine spagnolo?

P.S. Una sola domanda per thread.


----------



## enricomongiat

Ciao, si esatto.....infatti mi piacerebbe tradurlo in italiano!! Non l' ho specificato....sai come si traduce???


----------



## alfaalfa

Non sarà mica la raccomandata?


----------



## enricomongiat

Si, penso sia la raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno!!!! Stavo cercando conferma!!!!


----------



## alfaalfa

La ricevuta di ritorno (A.R.) non mi sembra si presente nel servizio burofax, dove la prova della consegna è data dalla sola firma del destinatario.


----------



## enricomongiat

in questo sito legale: Recupero crediti in Spagna: CONCILIAZIONE O PROCEDIMENTO ORDINARIO, MONITORIO ED EUROPEO .....ho trovato questo:

_"....Segue la fase stragiudiziale, nella quale ci impegniamo a recuperare il credito attraverso un procedimento bonario, per cui si sollecita per iscritto il pagamento mediante* BUROFAX (l'equivalente della Raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno italiana)* e comunicazioni elettroniche...."_

Cosa ne pensi??


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve.

Non me ne intendo assolutamente, però qua ho trovato "fax certificato".


----------



## enricomongiat

Salve, grazie! Avevo già visto il sito pero essendo del 2011 credo che da una traduzione un poco "antica" in quanto ormai tutto e stato digitalizzato!!! Boh....nel frattempo metto posta raccomandata!!!!


----------



## alfaalfa

Se è la traduzione di un documento formale potresti lasciare _burofax _con una nota esplicativa. Non sempre ci può essere la corrispondenza fra la traduzione ed il reale servizio offerto. Nel senso, se per le mani hai un contratto che prevede che una certa operazione debba essere effettuata tramite _burofax_, dovrà essere necessariamente quello il servizio scelto perché magari se mandi una raccomandata poi non viene dato seguito alla tua richiesta.


----------



## TheCrociato91

enricomongiat said:


> Salve, grazie! Avevo già visto il sito pero essendo del 2011 credo che da una traduzione un poco "antica" in quanto ormai tutto e stato digitalizzato!!! Boh....nel frattempo metto posta raccomandata!!!!



Magari non servirà ai fini della traduzione, però ci sono un paio di thread nel forum inglese-spagnolo che potrebbero darti qualche spunto.

Burofax - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


----------



## enricomongiat

Grazie mille....e esattamente quello che ho fatto...ho lasciato burofax e tra parentesi ho spiegato di cosa si tratterebbe....il fatto e che e un servizio che deve essere erogato in italia da una società spagnola.....spero bene!!!


----------



## Ciprianus

En Argentina se llama carta documento, y lo importante es que *se* *certifica el contenido*, el correo da fe del texto.


----------

